# SouthRidge vs Burj Residences - Noise Level ?



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Dear All,
I appreciate the help and insight of all of you and already learnt a lot.

Now I am still trying to work out what would be a suitable, and more importanly also affordable accomodation be.

I came across appartments in SouthRidge as well as in Burj Residences....
Understandably they are both on a building site, so some dirt and noise is clear...

however, is SouthRidge less noisy then Burj Residence or vice-versa ? I know somebody who just moves out of Burj Residence because the noise makes him mad....admittedly he lived there since it opend....which in itself does not mean that much as the building can not be really called an "ancient historical site" 

Any comments appreciated

Many thanks & Happy EID
Lenochka

PS: Our office decide to close for the whole week, i.e Monday to Thursday....
but some of us poor fellows have to work as we support the rest of this lovely planet


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Dear All,
> I appreciate the help and insight of all of you and already learnt a lot.
> 
> Now I am still trying to work out what would be a suitable, and more importanly also affordable accomodation be.
> ...


Lenochka, 
I don't think you can generalize on the noise levels - all very much depends on the tower you will be living in as well as the directions your windows will be facing/your floor. I live in W3 of the residences all the way at the top and face the old town...I have to turn off all the aircos and listen very carefully to be able to hear any noise so it's very quiet there. On the other hand, if you are in a tower closer to the construction site on a lower floor it could be a problem.
Cheers, 
Alex


----------



## Shero (Oct 25, 2008)

It depends in which tower you're going to live in both locations. I live in South Ridge Tower 2, we don't hear any noise at all.It's quite


----------

